# Not so "LITTLE NELLIE" flashlight at Canadian Tire



## SemiMan (Jun 22, 2013)

Didn't have my phone so sorry no picture, but there was an "interesting" flashlight at Canadian Tire today.

Nothing on the CT web, but this is it: http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...lashlight/_/N-25dr?itemIdentifier=554766_0_0_

The "LITTLE NELLIE"

It was approximately 18" long, and runs on 6D batteries.

Cree XPG

I think the claim was 200 or 250 lumens

Only one setting and a 3 hour runtime claim .... likely due to the crummy batteries it came with.

It was called a "Police Security" light and it was built very solid with a thick aluminum body. The weight was more baseball bat than flashlight. You would do some serious damage to someone if you hit them with it.



HOW WAS THE LIGHT OUTPUT?


Absolutely the tightest spot I have seen outside of an aspheric design and I would say the lumen claim was accurate. I would estimate the spot size as 8" at 15 feet.

There was a frame around the LED and inside the base of the reflector that ensure the LED was perfectly centered.


I you are at a Canadian Tire check it out and please post some pics.

Semiman


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm tempted to get one, its under $30


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm so weak, here it is. Claims 200 lumens






6D and seems to unthread in the middle, under the "police security" logo


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jul 25, 2013)

The cap does not thread onto the other joing on the body, so it's 6D or nothing


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jul 25, 2013)

The threads are okay, nothing fancy


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jul 25, 2013)

Body is nice and thick


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jul 25, 2013)

Head comes off, the bezel is removable too at the knit long point


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jul 25, 2013)

Beam at 20 inches actually looks smaller than pic. Maybe an inch diameter


----------



## raptechnician (Jul 25, 2013)

Lol...I cant believe you bought that thing...:thinking:


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jul 25, 2013)

I was killing time in CanadianTire, and saw it. I figured its cheap and I didn't need another tape measure... :naughty: did I mention I'm weak


----------



## SemiMan (Jul 25, 2013)

Look forward to some night beam shots.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mikekoz (Jul 27, 2013)

I just saw one of these at an Autozone across the street from me. I ended up getting a 3D light they had on closeout for $10.00 rated at 280 lumens and this one had a low setting. I may end up trying one of the 6D models. It looked to be pretty well made, but I was a bit surprised it was not brighter than 200 lumens.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jul 28, 2013)

For the money a Defiant Superthrower is a better value and has better output. This little Nellie is a good balance between a flashlight and a baseball bat  
it makes good use of the 200 lumens, I thought it would have a much longer runtime. 
Im getting ready for big valley jamboree so I haven't had time to throw up any beam shots. Playing with it in the garage briefly the other day, I'd guess it at 20-30k lux by my eyeball


----------



## SemiMan (Jul 28, 2013)

The batteries it came with were super cheap so not surprised out of the gate runtime would be bad. Have you opened the electronics to see if it can be hotrodded?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't mod my lights, so I haven't thought to look at the driver


----------



## mikekoz (Jul 30, 2013)

The temptation was too great!! Just went by Autozone on my way home and picked one up! I heard the "voices" in my head when I got too close to the store!! :nana: If you think it is heavy with the cheap batteries that came with it, you should feel it after 6 Eveready alkalines are put in it!! :devil: The only flaw is a few marks on the lens, but that was probably because of the way it was packaged. The piece of cardboard that was used to hang it on the peg apparently rubbed up against the lens and scratched it. The other one they had was way worse! Mine is a bit different form the OP's as it does not say "Little Nellie" on it. It also stated that it ran 6 hours, not 3. Otherwise, it is the same light. I will fully test it this evening.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jul 30, 2013)

CarpentryHero said:


> it makes good use of the 200 lumens, I thought it would have a much longer runtime.



I'm not sure what kind of batteries it uses. But if they're heavy duty, I can see runtime being rather poor. Of course, the driver could be inefficient as well. I have a 4AA light that produces around 200 lumens, and runs for three hours with 2000mAH Duraloops. This thing should DEFINITELY outdo that, even with alkalines.



I have to wonder how the heatsinking is on this thing and how the driver is mounted. Makes me wonder whether this light might make the PERFECT long runtime NiMH MT-G2 host.


----------



## SemiMan (Jul 30, 2013)

And does double duty for softball

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## david57strat (Jul 30, 2013)

It's such a gynormous light, to have so little output (considering its size); but hey.....if it floats your boat, I'm happy for you. Enjoy. Seriously.

Last year, I installed a 1000 lumen TerraLux TLE-310 upgrade in my 6D Maglite, which I had owned for at least the past ten years or so, but almost never used, since my little Pelican 2320 - even with the incandescnet bulb - outshined it). That upgrade provided a vast improvement over the funky little incandescent bulb it had previously. It's almost entirely flood, to be honest - probably more like 600 _actual_ OTF lumens, rather than the claimed 1000 (those were probably emitter lumens), but a huge improvement, all the same. 

Claimed _regulated _run time is two hours, on high, and six on medium.

It is extremely klunky, though, and probably weighs close to four pounds, with D batteries; so it rarely gets used, or even carried - which just goes to show just how much the technology has improved by leaps and bounds, during the past ten years. Still - it's a piece of history for me, dating back to when I was carrying nothing other than Maglites), and with an upgrade that makes it actually still usable, even if a bit awkward lol.

I'd probably (in the near future) install this upgrade module into a smaller Mag - maybe an older 4D incandescent, and customize the 6D with something more powerful/throwy.

It'd be great to see outdoor beam shots of this light, if you could post them. Thanks!


----------



## mikekoz (Jul 30, 2013)

One interesting thing to note is if you screw off the extender, hold the cap on the rear of the light, the light will still come on using just three batteries. There is also no difference in brightness when I do this. If I had a cap that fit I would be able to use this with three cells.


----------



## mikekoz (Jul 31, 2013)

I was able to find another plastic lens from an old light I had lying around that fit in this monstrosity! It has no marks on it, so all of the artifacts I had in the beam are all now gone. I am not a modder, but I would bet this light would be a good host since it can be taken apart easily and with the right parts, made to work with only three cells. I have some battery holders that go in a large multi led light that hold 3AA's that should fit inside this thing. If I can find a dummy D cell and a cap to fit over the end after the extender is removed, I would be able to run this light on 6AA NIMH cells and make it half the length! Fun stuff!!


----------



## SemiMan (Jul 31, 2013)

The one I looked at in the store appeared to have a fairly artifact free beam but then again the store is bright. The unit had a holder that ensured the led was centered.

Semiman

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mikekoz (Aug 1, 2013)

SemiMan said:


> The one I looked at in the store appeared to have a fairly artifact free beam but then again the store is bright. The unit had a holder that ensured the led was centered.
> 
> Semiman
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



My light was not packaged like the one pictured. It just had a piece of hard cardboard holding the head that was used to hang the light on a peg. The lens was exposed, and you could see where it had touched the lens and scuffed it up. I easily saw the marks on one of the lights, but on mine, I did not notice them until I got home. I also did not see them in the store when I turned on the light, but I do not think I looked too carefully! Anyhow, and lens from a D or C cell Maglite works as they are the exact same size. This light may not be for everybody, but it is unique. The closest thing I had to it before I bought it was a 5D Maglite, but even that does not compare to the length and weight of this thing!! This is a man's flashlight!!! :twothumbs


----------



## Slewflash (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks CH for the photos. I like that manufacturers are finally starting to transition into using LEDs other than the 5mm ones.


----------



## SemiMan (Aug 3, 2013)

Not sure where you have been but that has been happening for the last 6-7 years.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Slewflash (Aug 6, 2013)

In Australia. And I should clarify that the manufacturers of lights typically sold in brick and mortar stores (or supermarkets).
Here in Coles and Safeway there's nothing good. And even in the specialised outdoor stores the best they have is LED Lenser. Lenser I guess has been using Cree LEDs for a long time, but they're overpriced for what they are.


----------

